# gara di bravura



## pescara

Ciao,
What does it mean when a performer says that a performance was a "gara di bravura?"  Literally, this translates as a "competition of skill," but that doesn't seem to fit in this context.

Grazie.


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

which one?


			
				pescara said:
			
		

> Ciao,
> What does it mean when a performer says that a performance was a "gara di bravura?" Literally, this translates as a "competition of skill," but that doesn't seem to fit in *this* context.
> 
> Grazie.


----------



## pescara

The context I'm referring to is a concert, rather than a sporting event or some other form of competition.  I guess the performer could view the performance as a form of competition (against the other performers), but I think the performer here is trying to say that the performance was a great success because the performers were all very skilled.


----------



## Elisa68

pescara said:
			
		

> The context I'm referring to is a concert, rather than a sporting event or some other form of competition. I guess the performer could view the performance as a form of competition (against the other performers), but I think the performer here is trying to say that the performance was a great success because the performers were all very skilled.


Yes, this is right.


----------



## carrickp

Looking for this expression in Google, I have come to the tentative conclusion that it means a performance where two or more performers try to outdo each other in skill, virtuosity, artistry and so on. It might not be a formal competition -- just a case where the performers are so "on" and perhaps inspired by each other that whatever one does the other tries to exceed.


----------



## DAH

carrickp said:
			
		

> just a case where the performers are so "on" and perhaps inspired by each other that


 whatever one does the other tries to match or even exceed and to feed-off the energy!


----------



## Scriptamanent

How about "a talent competition" ?


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

Let's split the question in 2 parts. Try to translate these 2 sentences:

1.
- I due concorrenti parteciperanno ad *una gara di bravura*, dove si stabilirà chi possiede il virtuosismo più trascendentale.

2.
- La serata è stata indimenticabile. I due pianisti si sono alternati suonando pezzi di Liszt, Chopin e Debussy: è stata una continua *gara di bravura*.


(2) will answer to your question, pescara




			
				pescara said:
			
		

> The context I'm referring to is a concert, rather than a sporting event or some other form of competition. I guess the performer could view the performance as a form of competition (against the other performers), but I think the performer here is trying to say that the performance was a great success because the performers were all very skilled.


----------



## sweet_jane

Tommaso Gastaldi said:
			
		

> Let's split the question in 2 parts. Try to translate these 2 questions:
> 
> 1.
> - I due concorrenti parteciperanno ad una gara di bravura, dove si stabilirà chi possiede il virtuosismo più trascendentale.
> 
> 2.
> - La serata è stata indimenticabile. I due pianisti si sono alternati suonando pezzi di Liszt, Chopin e Debussy: è stata una continua gara di bravura.
> 
> 
> (2) will answer to your question


 
Mi cimento solo con (2). Lascio (1) ai più bravi 

It was an unforgettable evening. The two pianists took turns playing Liszt, Chopin and Debussy. They kept trying to outdo each other


----------



## pescara

Grazie.  These are all very thoughtful and helpful replies.  I had another idea: could _gara di bravura_ be similar to the French phrase (also used in English) _tour_ _de force_?


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

It's used in italian, but with a different meaning.
It can be a period of very intense work to achieve some objective on time, or a journey made hastily and in a tiring way, ...

Isn't the same in English?



			
				pescara said:
			
		

> Grazie. These are all very thoughtful and helpful replies. I had another idea: could _gara di bravura_ be similar to the French phrase (also used in English) _tour_ _de force_?


----------



## max63

pescara said:
			
		

> Grazie. These are all very thoughtful and helpful replies. I had another idea: could _gara di bravura_ be similar to the French phrase (also used in English) _tour_ _de force_?


 
Not in my opinion. A tour de force can be everything that requires great energy expense but not necessarily implies a match, a competion, while a gara di bravura do


----------



## carrickp

max63 said:
			
		

> Not in my opinion. A tour de force can be everything that requires great energy expense but not necessarily implies a match, a competion, while a gara di bravura do



I agree. The closest thing we have in English is "battle of the bands." A "tour de force" is "una mostra di bravura" instead of "una gara."


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

"una mostra di bravura": do you mean "una dimostrazione di bravura" ?

If this is so, your meaning seems to be different from the Italian one...
Is that so?



			
				carrickp said:
			
		

> I agree. The closest thing we have in English is "battle of the bands." A "tour de force" is "una mostra di bravura" instead of "una gara."


----------



## pescara

Thanks to everyone for the explanations.  This forum is wonderful!!!


----------



## emma1968

A "tour de force" is "una mostra di bravura" instead of "una gara."

I'm not agree  

"una mostra di bravura"   is   not  usual as expression , but  means  : to show how much  skill you have  to do something

Emma


----------



## carrickp

Tommaso Gastaldi said:
			
		

> "una mostra di bravura": do you mean "una dimostrazione di bravura" ?
> 
> If this is so, your meaning seems to be different from the Italian one...
> Is that so?



Yes, I mean "dimostrazione" (I didn't know which word to use). Are you saying this isn't what "tour de force" means in Italian? In English the definition is:

*1* *:* a feat of strength, skill, or artistic merit
*2* *:* a merely adroit or ingenious accomplishment or production


----------



## emma1968

carrickp said:
			
		

> Yes, I mean "dimostrazione" (I didn't know which word to use). Are you saying this isn't what "tour de force" means in Italian? In English the definition is:
> 
> *1* *:* a feat of strength, skill, or artistic merit
> *2* *:* a merely adroit or ingenious accomplishment or production


We use this expression " tour the force " in a different meaning
very courios


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

TODAY is really the day of the most unexpected surprises.

Before, that TU QUOQUE stuff (where I almost offended Charles) and now TOUR DE FORCE!

Unbelievable  



			
				carrickp said:
			
		

> Yes, I mean "dimostrazione" (I didn't know which word to use). Are you saying this isn't what "tour de force" means in Italian? In English the definition is:
> 
> *1* *:* a feat of strength, skill, or artistic merit
> *2* *:* a merely adroit or ingenious accomplishment or production


----------



## You little ripper!

I think that this could be translated as "a display of skill".


> Before, that TU QUOQUE stuff (where I almost offended Charles) and now TOUR DE FORCE!


I don't get offended Tommaso. It's only people who internalize their feelings who get offended. I say what I think.


----------



## ElaineG

> We use this expression " tour de force " in a different way, very curious


 
N.B.:  Usiamo le parole francesi "tour de force" (che sarebbe "turn of force/strength"); non le traduciamo mai.


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

A provocation.
Anyway Charles, wouldn't you agree that in both today's cases:

"tu quoque ... "
"tour de force"

(note that both are from foreign languages) Italians are closer to the *original* meaning, while Americans have got a *biased* version ?  



			
				Charles Costante said:
			
		

> I think that this could be translated as "a display of skill".
> ...quote]


----------



## ElaineG

Well, I would like the opinion of some French native speakers on this.  I believe the French idiom can be used the way it is used in English.  But this is not the forum for that, so I will ask elsewhere.


----------



## emma1968

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> I think that this could be translated as "a display of skill".
> I don't get offended Tommaso. It's only people who internalize their feelings who get offended. I say what I think.


 Sorry 
Why did you write   "  I don't  get offended 
instead   
I didn't get offende  
wait   
explication
thanks


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

I think he means he *never* gets offended. Not only in that circumstance

(ain't you tempted to try it?  )
By the way how do you say "_mettere alla prova qualcuno_" ?



			
				EMMA1968 said:
			
		

> Sorry
> Why did you write " I don't get offended
> instead
> I din't get offende
> wait
> explication
> thanks


----------



## emma1968

Ho afferrato la differenza
grazie


----------



## You little ripper!

EMMA1968 said:
			
		

> Sorry
> Why did you write " I don't get offended
> instead
> I didn't get offende
> wait
> explication
> thanks


I would have used _I didn't get offended_ if I was refering only to Tommaso's verbal attack on me today. (just joking Tommaso!  ) Since I was refering to my personality in general I said, _I don't get offended._


----------



## You little ripper!

> (ain't you tempted to try it?  )


It wouldn't work Tommaso. 


> By the way how do you say "_mettere alla prova qualcuno_" ?


I presume you mean, _put to the test_? Are you also planning to do that to me?


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

No, sarebbe una lotta impari !  



			
				Charles Costante said:
			
		

> Are you also planning to do that to me?


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

In Italiano dire "E' stato un tour de force" è abbastanza simile a:

"E' stata una ammazzata"

another example:

"Abbiamo lavorato come forsennati per consegnare il lavoro alla data stabilita. E' stato un vero tour de force: abbiamo lavorato giorno e notte magnis itineribus, senza un minuto di sosta."



			
				ElaineG said:
			
		

> Well, I would like the opinion of some French native speakers on this. I believe the French idiom can be used the way it is used in English. But this is not the forum for that, so I will ask elsewhere.


----------



## DAH

Nel francese dictionario del WR:  tour de force = exploit.

Anche ci sono il seguire significati di _tour _in francese: "trick or turn and stroll." Ma "faire le tour de" siginifica "to go around" come fare un giro.


----------



## Willi

Tommaso Gastaldi said:
			
		

> "E' stata una ammazzata"


 
Scusa, ma io questa espressione non l'ho mai sentita, si usa a Roma? Non è per caso "è stata una mazzata"? (anche se mi sembra che il significato sia un po' diverso)


----------



## emma1968

Essendo Dante un mio avo 
confermo che trattasi di " ammazzata" da ammazzare
"mi sono ammazzato di lavoro"
E:


----------



## emma1968

Naturalmente  scherzo !!!!!!


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

Secondo me Willi è Uinni sotto mentite spoglie ...  

PS
mo me  dà una *mazzata* in testa



			
				Willi said:
			
		

> Scusa, ma io questa espressione non l'ho mai sentita, si usa a Roma? Non è per caso "è stata una mazzata"? (anche se mi sembra che il significato sia un po' diverso)


----------

